# Unusual Markings



## ndgoatkeeper (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi Everyone - Happy early Halloween from WeberWood Acres!
This is Casper, who was born with this white ghost face on his side.
Anyone else have goats with unusual markings?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Very cute! Would have been funny if he was born on Halloween! :wink:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

That is very cute! We have a doe with a heart on her side, but i'm not sure if that counts as an "unusual marking" :chin:


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh.. that is a little heart on the side for sure! Awesome! Love unusual markings like this. Our Avatar photo shows our little heart faced goat. It was a perfect shape of a little heart.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

packhillboers said:


> Oh.. that is a little heart on the side for sure! Awesome! Love unusual markings like this. Our Avatar photo shows our little heart faced goat. It was a perfect shape of a little heart.


I never noticed that! :doh: So cute!


----------



## ndgoatkeeper (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your "heart" goats Lost Prairie and Packhillboers. They are both adorable!! This is another one of our uniquely marked goats. His name is Winston, for the WeberWood "W" on his side.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww...those are cute! Here are a couple of kids we had this year.

The first one you can see a dog's head...the black dot is his nose. 
The second is a C.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

The first pic I thought was a "D" then I was like ok I see the dog lol


too neat


----------



## 4theluvofgoats (Jun 9, 2011)

One of my goats had the word "IF" on one side and a "V" on his other side. His name was Vigilante.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That's really neat!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Very neat!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

OMG 4theluvofgoats, that is so neat!!!! :wink:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

These are neat!
I had a black-and-white "tuxedo" cat. The white marking on his forehead was shaped like a hand pointing upward.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Here is another cool marking. It is not my goat, but I have always thought the marking was cute!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

It's a smiley face!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh my gosh! These are adorable!


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Stop making me jealous! All my goat look the same! :roll:


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh this has been so fun! There are a lot of fun markings..I hope people will post some more. This has been awesome fun to see these


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

Love this post! The 'If' is awesome....


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

This is Fern... I love her coloring/markings.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

She kindof looks like a blanket appaloosa!


----------



## 4theluvofgoats (Jun 9, 2011)

One of my does has a billy goat with horns & a beard on her side


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

That is so cool!!! I love it!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh I see it! Cute!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Fern kinda looked like a cow at first. She's a beefy goat! She looks great!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Myfainters, Fern is SO PRETTY! I just love the brown/white color patterns. Maybe 'cause I don't have any myself.
And 4theluvofgoats, that bearded buck shape is so cute!


----------



## kweldy (Apr 11, 2017)

*Unusual Heart Marking*

Here is a little buckling from our doe this year.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

A friend of mine had a buckling born with a heart, too!

My Great Pyrenees has a horses head on her back and one of my last years Mini Nubians has a wolf or dog on her side. I named her Lupa.


----------

